# Starrett 174 dimensions



## student_Machinist (Mar 18, 2012)

Heya
If any one has one would you mind filling in some of the measurements as show in the pic? I want to have a go at making one but want it to look right.





Just in case its hard to work out from the pic the measurements I need are:

A) Total length of the body
B) Distance from center of the hole to the short side
C) Length from the end of long side to the point where the taper finishes
D) Length of the middle section
E) Diameter of taper at smallest point
F) Diameter of taper at largest point
G) Diameter of knurled part of adjustment screw
H) Length Of knurled part of adjustment screw

Not labeled on drawing.
I) Diameter of center hole
J) Diameter of hole in adjustment screw
K) Total length of adjustment screw
L) Thickness of flat center section
M) Diameter of the center section

I would really appreciate your help with this one, could be a cool little project and if it works out alright ill draw up some plans and post them on here. I reckon it could make a good first or second project for people starting out

BTW I dont mind if you measure in metric or imperial but I would like it to be reasonably accurate if possible

Cheers
Jonathan


----------



## moconnor (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello Jonathan,

Here is a drawing of what you are looking for that was a student project that I used when teaching.

Regards,
Mike 

View attachment Small Bar Tap Wrench 200 DPI.pdf


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 18, 2012)

http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~thelenj/tapwrench.html
tin


----------



## moconnor (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello Jonathan,

I would suggest that you make the screw out of drill rod or silver steel for durability. You can file the square corner for the tap or broach it. I can give the details of the broach that is made from a broken #10 tap shank if interested. I also have process sheets and diagrams available if anyone is interested.

Regards,
Mike

Here are a few photos of the tap wrench.


----------



## mgbrv8 (Mar 18, 2012)

A 2.985"
B 1.127"
C 1.452"
D 0.582"
E 0.287"
F 0.334"
G 0.388"
H 0.595"

If you need more dimensions just say the word I have three of them

Dave


----------



## student_Machinist (Mar 18, 2012)

Mike thanks for that, is pretty much what im looking for but the dimensions seem a little different.
Dave could you measure these as well? I want to compare them to the drawings mike posted
I) Diameter of center hole
J) Total length of adjustment screw
K) Thickness of flat center section
L) Diameter of the center section


----------



## mgbrv8 (Mar 19, 2012)

I 0.25"
J 1.925
K 0.314
L 0.435

Additional just in case
M 0.152" through hole in adjustment screw 
N 0.171" dia. On adjustment screw anvil. 

David Hetrick.


----------



## student_Machinist (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks David thats a huge help


----------



## student_Machinist (Mar 28, 2012)

The plans i drew up are attached, I did them really quick so theres probably some stuff wrong but i did have a go at making one.
It was done exactly to the drawings until i got to the hole in the handle which wandered off center, to bring it back i had to go through with a 7mm drill so it doesn't quite look right. One thing to note is the radius on the drawing is too small if you want to be super close to the original. But all in all I think it turned out alright, might have another go at some point.














View attachment body.PDF


View attachment screw.PDF


----------



## mgbrv8 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice work


----------

